# how to modify an AT/XT power switch.



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*some of the old cases are really nice looking, but came with the wrong kind of switch.

here is what i do about it so i can still use that stock switch. (so as not to disturb the stock look)

first off, assuming you have the power supply out of the case, and unplugged, cut it loose from the old AT/XT power supply, making sure to trim the wires off close to the switch.

take a lead from a newer style power switch, (you can buy these pigtails, but as a case modder, they should be laying around anyhow.) attach it to one side of the switch, and solder it. (see figure 1.)

you will notice some small metal tabs that hold the switch tightly together, we gently bend these tabs straight. (see figures 2. & 3.)

on the other side of the switch, there is 2 more tabs, straighten these as well. (see figures 4. & 5.)

open the switch, and you will notice inside, there is a funny little wire, remove it, and re-assemble the switch. (see figure 6.)

while reassembling the switch, make sure it goes back together smoothly. if you have to force it, something has moved inside. it should now be a "momentary" switch, without locking in the on position.

once you have it together and smoothly working, remember to bend those tabs back out to hold the switch together.

put the switch back into the case, and it is ready to be plugged into the new ATX style motherboard!*


----------

